# where did they go???



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What ever happened to Judy and Tex?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Judy stops by from time to time. She is busy with shelter work and I think she was going to school too don't quote me on that one. Tex has fallen off the face of the earth. The last time he was on he said he was moving up here to MN because there was work here. I have tried to pm him and he never wrote back.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I talked to Tex a few months ago but thats it


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what ever happened to kiomi aka legendsmami


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

so many of our great members have drifted off... I almost did last year when I had to go without internet, but I'm glad im back and in full spring!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i know judy will drop in but haven't seen any posts from her lately. and apparently no one knows what happened to tex... maybe he hasn't forgotten about us and will stop in again some day...maybe not.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was wondering about them the other day!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah Tashaslegend just one day she was gone. I was wondering about mosdefently too that younge man down in FL remeber him and his dog Leah. I wonder where these people go.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you guys should remember jennypoo and otis along with kiomi and a few others were really offended here and left pissed.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i rember jenny poo she sent me a couple things on my space. why was kiomi pissed?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What happened with Kiomi? I don't remeber anything. I might have to back and search old post hope they werent lost.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yeah Tashaslegend just one day she was gone. I was wondering about mosdefently too that younge man down in FL remeber him and his dog Leah. I wonder where these people go.


wow bring up old names i forgot about mosdefently until just now! i have a feeling there were a few more im just bad with remembering names especially user names... don't worry you guys i see the regulars on here a lot it would be impossible for me to forget all the regulars! you guys are some awsome people ya know!:cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I miss some of the old ones. Like Gingerbreadman with his dog Pressure. I loved talking to him. I wonder what happened to him too.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

jail! or prison. ggbman came on about a year ago but never posted


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know he was in jail about a year ago or more. He was on Andy's board last summer posted a couple of times but then he was gone again.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah I count on the longtimers so I can learn more stuff. I still feel like a newbie even though I have learned so much already. Y'all are just who I count on to teach me.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i talked to the ginger bread man a while ago on my space and he said he had plans on breeding pressure. thats the last time i heard from him


----------

